# about the saudi german hospital - dubai



## mohamedabdo (May 19, 2013)

hello 
i am accepted to work as a receptionist at saudi german hospital - dubai
i heard that the management deal with the employees in a bad way 
and they make deductions on the salary 
and they make us work more than the number of hours exist in the contract 
anybody know about this ?


----------

